# Fire Sprinklers and Painting



## SunHouseProperties

OK I was spraying out ceilings. . I instructed prep guy once and asked for a final check before spraying began. AND finally and most importantly I DIDN'T do a final check to make sure all masking and covers were TIGHT!! I sprayed over the heads of the fire sprinklers and some onto the mercury bulb. CODE inspector came in the next morning and ordered all to be replaced (1500$ for 3 replacements) WOW !! I've been masking just fine to this point never had problems BUT in this case I became complacent and unprofessional by not doing a final check MYSELF. C%^VFYJONPMK yeah that's about how I feel. MESSAGE " foreman is the pro - should do final checks on his guys or train them properly . Fire sprinkler heads should be covered perfectly for them to function properly.!!" :blink::jester:


----------



## racx

Hey I know the cost of those things also. Another paint crew was on the job (new build) and we where called in specifically to dryfall the ceiling. We wrapped everything with tinfoil dryfalled and had the super sign off. About 2 weeks later I get a phone call that I'm being back charged for sprinkler heads. I said there is no way your super looked and signed off on our scope. They sent me pictures and I noticed immediately it was the wall color. Responded to the email stating that and next week check in full. Anyway point is I would of lost some serious chip that's how I know they are expensive.


----------



## journeymanPainter

SunHouseProperties said:


> OK I was spraying out ceilings. . I instructed prep guy once and asked for a final check before spraying began. AND finally and most importantly I DIDN'T do a final check to make sure all masking and covers were TIGHT!! I sprayed over the heads of the fire sprinklers and some onto the mercury bulb. CODE inspector came in the next morning and ordered all to be replaced (1500$ for 3 replacements) WOW !! I've been masking just fine to this point never had problems BUT in this case I became complacent and unprofessional by not doing a final check MYSELF. C%^VFYJONPMK yeah that's about how I feel. MESSAGE " foreman is the pro - should do final checks on his guys or train them properly . Fire sprinkler heads should be covered perfectly for them to function properly.!!" :blink::jester:


$1500 is cheap. When I was at the convention centre they charged $2000 for one (granted it was 40 feet in the air). That's still cheap though.


----------



## Oden

I don't know that it is the head so much as the labor
The whole system has gotta get drained now. Refilled. Checked. One head would incur that expense.
A sprinkler fitter. It's a $60 something a hour job my way. You know. In ur pay check. So what is the contractor charging?


----------



## Epoxy Pro

We did a job were the sprinkler heads were covered in paint. I took pics and video sent to the GC. This is if some of you remember that wanted to fight me. I said first off the color is not one we used, second you have pics and video day and time stamped from me. Losts of bickering back and forth and a refusal to pay us. I made 1 phone call and the next day got our check.

I love having family in power. My uncle at the time was a state fire inspector so I called him. He made sure the job needed all kinds of other work before it could be signed off.

We got our check so i called my uncle and he let them go forward with the rest of their job.


----------



## racx

The only thing I do have to say, and we did approximately 160k sqft worth of dryfalling ceilings this year is how is it the GC caught this besides any of the crew? I mean 3 isn't bad I know they get scattered in certain buildings but you have someone looking at them at least 3 times. Mask, paint, and unmask.


----------



## racx

journeymanPainter said:


> $1500 is cheap. When I was at the convention centre they charged $2000 for one (granted it was 40 feet in the air). That's still cheap though.


Wow..Lol


----------



## Gracobucks

Oden said:


> I don't know that it is the head so much as the labor
> The whole system has gotta get drained now. Refilled. Checked. One head would incur that expense.
> A sprinkler fitter. It's a $60 something a hour job my way. You know. In ur pay check. So what is the contractor charging?


You're right. I was talking to the sprinkler guys in Edmonton, Alberta. They claim the head is only worth $35. They say it the time to drain the line and go to every one that needs to be changed the costs all the money.


----------



## SunHouseProperties

*DUST still settling*



Oden said:


> I don't know that it is the head so much as the labor
> The whole system has gotta get drained now. Refilled. Checked. One head would incur that expense.
> A sprinkler fitter. It's a $60 something a hour job my way. You know. In ur pay check. So what is the contractor charging?


I would not have been hurt by the the 1500 estimate to replace these fittings IF it were not for the fact that I gave a low price on the job and well ,, I also gave extra hours to the crew and left myself just jolly !! all respect to the rate I juuuuust >>> GAG


----------



## Seth The Painter

I'm wondering if insurance would cover that? Maybe premium would go up if they did but it might be worth checking out.


----------



## Epoxy Pro

Seth The Painter said:


> I'm wondering if insurance would cover that? Maybe premium would go up if they did but it might be worth checking out.


I did check and our Ins would cover it BUT the rates would go up. Some INS wont cover it, some it's like an add on to your policy. We also have all kinds of stuff added to our policy just incase.


----------



## Oden

If you do dust one or more. And if u don't know it. And you want to clean it. Be very very careful. They pop easy, and when they do? Whoa a lotta water is gonna come a lotta quick. Not worth it IMO to even try.


----------



## Seth The Painter

cdpainting said:


> I did check and our Ins would cover it BUT the rates would go up. Some INS wont cover it, some it's like an add on to your policy. We also have all kinds of stuff added to our policy just incase.


Oh ok was just tryna help out.


----------



## Epoxy Pro

Seth The Painter said:


> Oh ok was just tryna help out.


For my situation I was all set. The OP not so much.


----------



## Seth The Painter

It's one of those things. I always do the taping of all of my sprinklers myself. It's partially because of my ocd. This way I know it's been done properly. He will have to just take it as a life lesson and move on. Like they say you can't cry over spilled milk.


----------



## Oden

Seth The Painter said:


> It's one of those things. I always do the taping of all of my sprinklers myself. It's partially because of my ocd. This way I know it's been done properly. He will have to just take it as a life lesson and move on. Like they say you can't cry over spilled milk.


Tell me it's a typo, ur not taping ur heads. Just lately all the new guys around. And they are taping heads? Crazy. So ineffecient both to put on and then to get off. 
Tin foil sheets, is the only thing to use on heads, easy on easy off.
If ur not, never did? Try it. You will like


----------



## Seth The Painter

Oden said:


> Tell me it's a typo, ur not taping ur heads. Just lately all the new guys around. And they are taping heads? Crazy. So ineffecient both to put on and then to get off.
> Tin foil sheets, is the only thing to use on heads, easy on easy off.
> If ur not, never did? Try it. You will like


Of course Oden I meant tin foiling. Used to saying taping. Thanks for noticing.


----------



## mukhoeb

I've always taped plastic drink cups to the sprinklers - worked perfect .


----------



## Paradigmzz

mukhoeb said:


> I've always taped plastic drink cups to the sprinklers - worked perfect .


You dont paint commercial do you. Stay res and when in doubt dont post cause thats the dumbest thing ive ever heard.


----------



## Roamer

We do a ton of commercial and we paper and tape sprinkler heads. Tin foil is great until you blow it off with the sprayer. We paint parking garages that can have a hundred or more heads on a single floor. Got to be sure they don't get paint on them.


----------

